# Roma - Porto: 23 agosto 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (22 Agosto 2016)

Ritorno del turno preliminare di Champions. La Roma ospita il Porto dopo il prezioso pareggio per 1-1 conquistato in Portogallo, nella gara di andata.

Roma - Porto si giocherà martedì 23 agosto 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma. Alla Roma, per passare, basta lo 0-0 o la vittoria. Il pareggio con gol dal 2-2 in su qualificherebbe i portoghesi. 

Dove vedere Roma - Porto in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Premium Calcio (solo per gli abbonati) e in streaming sui servizi online dell'emittente. La partita NON sarà trasmessa in chiaro su Canale 5.

Seguiranno info, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## juventino (22 Agosto 2016)

La Roma non perdendo in Portogallo ha fatto già moltissimo, possono buttarla solo loro la qualificazione.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Agosto 2016)

Mediaset non ha capito che questa politica non funziona?
Che la gente li detesta e che per principio non fanno l'abbonamento?

Detto questo, forza Roma!


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2016)

up


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mediaset non ha capito che questa politica non funziona?
> Che la gente li detesta e che per principio non fanno l'abbonamento?
> 
> Detto questo, forza Roma!



Da un punto di vista del ranking sarebbe meglio che uscisse, però.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Da un punto di vista del ranking sarebbe meglio che uscisse, però.


Galliani, esci da questo corpo!


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Galliani, esci da questo corpo!



Diciamo che la Roma non è proprio la primissima squadra per cui farei il tifo. 

Comunque per me li spaccano. Può finire anche 3-0, il Porto è veramente povero tecnicamente.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Agosto 2016)

Il Porto è davvero diventato una squadra scioccante tecnicamente. 
Scusate, ma Brahimi che fine ha fatto?


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Gol del Porto...


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2016)

Gol di Felipe. 1-0 Porto.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2016)

Ma come hanno fatto a prendere J.Jesus?


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Roma ancora negli spogliatoi.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2016)

Sto Paredes...mah...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia Dzeko..


----------



## de sica (23 Agosto 2016)

Vincono facile 3-0 . ROFTL


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Che perdente che è De Rossi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

De rossi il solito stupido.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Roma in 10, pazzesco.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2016)

De Rossi che macellaio...


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2016)

Ore che sono in 10 si fa sempre più in salita. Serve un miracolo.


----------



## Stex (23 Agosto 2016)

Espulso x cosa?


----------



## sion (23 Agosto 2016)

piede a martello


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Agosto 2016)

Magnifico


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2016)

Sky, Juve e Napoli se la staranno ridendo


----------



## unbreakable (23 Agosto 2016)

Ma brahimi aboubakar neves layun quintero Martins indi..me li sono persi? Dove stanno?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sto Paredes...mah...



magari ora accettano il prestito con diritto. 

Comunque il ragazzo non è tranquillo, si vede.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Espulso anche Emerson ahahahahahah


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

eh già...


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Ma la Roma non è proprio squadra da queste partite.

Guarda st'altro macellaio che ha combinato...


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

Decisioni pesanti, ma giuste. Questo secondo fallo era da galera.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2016)

Bene, Roma fuori, anche quest anno un diluvio di soldi ai gobbi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Agosto 2016)

Godo, gente come sabatini e squadre come la Roma sono la rovina del calcio italiano


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Ma brahimi aboubakar neves layun quintero Martins indi..me li sono persi? Dove stanno?



Quoto sono andata pure a cercare se per caso mi ero persa la loro cessione ma invece no ci sono ancora mistero.


----------



## cremone (23 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Quoto sono andata pure a cercare se per caso mi ero persa la loro cessione ma invece no ci sono ancora mistero.



Penso siano sul mercato perchè non fanno parte dei piani dell'allenatore. Layun è in campo al posto di Pereira


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

spalletti ha detto che preparava sta partita da 8 mesi... fossi in lui... io me ne andrei (cit.)


----------



## massvi (23 Agosto 2016)

Dzeko, 300 cross e palle in mezzo, non ne ha presa una.
Eh ma ha fatto un paio di sponde ed e' grosso. Attaccante completo. 

Bruno Peres l'hanno preso in prestito. Vale 3 volte tutti i nostri terzini.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2016)

QUESTO è il motivo per cui noi dovremmo partecipare, sta gente qua si dovrebbe scansare e dire: prego, andate voi

Con 11 ex Genoa si passava questa


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

è strano dirlo perché ha 50 anni ma solo Totti potrebbe salvare sti cessi


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

pure robinho è più forte di iturbe


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

Il Porto comunque è una roba oscena eh.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> QUESTO è il motivo per cui noi dovremmo partecipare, sta gente qua si dovrebbe scansare e dire: prego, andate voi
> 
> Con 11 ex Genoa si passava questa


Giusto

La Rometta in europa e' una vergogna


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Il Porto comunque è una roba oscena eh.



Ecco appunto gol Porto


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

ahahahahahahaha fuori


----------



## BB7 (23 Agosto 2016)

Hagahagahgahaga ma dove va questo?? Vi prego fate un video parodia di questa partita con la musichetta in sottofondo. 

La solita Roma.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Ma dov'è andato quel somaro.
Babba bia che squadra ignobile comunque, ero strasicuro che vincessero stasera.. Speriamo di tornare presto in Europa noi.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Agosto 2016)

Bravi eh
Roma inutile


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Generalmente si dice:"Quello riesce a fare 30 ma non riesce mai a fare 31".

Spalletti è un discreto allenatore, ma non arriva mai manco a fare 29.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2016)

Ed intanto il Milan rimane l'unica che negli ultimi anni ha passato i preliminari.. 


Si sono Gallliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

asfaltati


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

e 3 Lol


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ed intanto il Milan rimane l'unica che negli ultimi anni ha passato i preliminari..
> 
> 
> Si sono Gallliani.



sei tornato


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Corona non perdona.

3-0


----------



## Serginho (23 Agosto 2016)

L'ho detto mille volte. Finchè non si rialzano Inter e Milan hai voglia di figure di melma in Europa. Roma, Napoli et similia dovrebbero stare a giocare la serie A e basta, al massimo la coppa Italia


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2016)

Gli anni passano,ma la Rometta rimane sempre uguale.
E adesso senza i soldi della CL dovranno cedere qualcuno?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

E cosi la Juve si incassa pure i soldi della Roma.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2016)

La solita Roma.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Agosto 2016)

Questa Roma e una vergogna, e parliamo della seconda - terza forza della serie A..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli anni passano,ma la Rometta rimane sempre uguale.
> E adesso senza i soldi della CL dovranno cedere qualcuno?



Mica sono obbligati a cedere credo.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Gli anni passano,ma la Rometta rimane sempre uguale.
> E adesso senza i soldi della CL dovranno cedere qualcuno?



Sono capacissimi di vendere Nainggolan al Chelsea, ora.


----------



## cremone (23 Agosto 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> L'ho detto mille volte. Finchè non si rialzano Inter e Milan hai voglia di figure di melma in Europa. Roma, Napoli et similia dovrebbero stare a giocare la serie A e basta, al massimo la coppa Italia



Beh..l'Europa league se non la snobbano


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

Scesni ha il bug di fifa 99 quando a un certo punto ti ritrovavi il portiere a centrocampo e gli altri segnavano


----------



## Serginho (23 Agosto 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Beh..l'Europa league se non la snobbano



Usciranno contro la prima combriccola di cacciatori di renne svedesi che incontreranno


----------



## chicagousait (23 Agosto 2016)

La solita Roma


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2016)

Pure Spalletti se le cerca proprio. Mette Iturbe in campo e lascia El Shaarawy in panchina.


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Agosto 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Beh..l'Europa league se non la snobbano



questo lo si dice tutti gli anni, ma pure quando siamo arrivati con 2 semifinaliste poi alla fine in finale c'è andato il dnipro


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2016)

Comunque, seriamente: ma come si fa a perdere 3-0 col Porto?!??!!?

Ma scherziamo?

Il Sassuolo gliene avrebbe dati un paio.


----------



## Butcher (23 Agosto 2016)

La Roma è la parodia del calcio.


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Agosto 2016)

Dopo la campagna acquisti di quest'estate dei soldi in più ci servivano proprio, magari prendiamo Matuidi.

Grazie Riomma per il regalo.


----------



## Kazarian88 (23 Agosto 2016)

Tanto loro puntano allo scudetto


----------



## Lorenzo (23 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spalletti è un discreto allenatore, ma non arriva mai manco a fare 29.



A mio avviso Spalletti ha poche colpe se all'andata si fa espellere quel cessaccio di Vermaelen, e al ritorno bollito De Rossi e quell'altro cessaccio di Emerson...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Pure Spalletti se le cerca proprio. Mette Iturbe in campo e lascia El Shaarawy in panchina.



potevi mettere puro lo spirito santo, in 9 è dura se non impossibile sotto di un goal.


----------



## Dany20 (23 Agosto 2016)

Ora speriamo che la Roma ceda Paredes.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (23 Agosto 2016)

Incredibile...avevano la qualificazione in mano e l'hanno buttata via come al solito
Ed hanno evidenziato limiti tecnici preoccupanti...non hanno un terzino sinistro e Dzeko è imbarazzante...se pianti un pino in mezzo all'area e gli tiri contro crei più occasioni che se la dai al Bosniaco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Agosto 2016)

Meraviglioso, meraviglioso.


Bravi ragazzi


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2016)

Ricordiamo che la Roma preferí prendere Dzeko e non Bacca.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2016)

Quanto prende all'anno de rossi?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Dopo la campagna acquisti di quest'estate dei soldi in più ci servivano proprio, magari prendiamo Matuidi.
> 
> Grazie Riomma per il regalo.



Li guadagni alla fine di più se passi, ovvero dopo il girone, grazie al market pool. Non certo ora.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Quanto prende all'anno de rossi?



Credo 6 milioni


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Agosto 2016)

"Paredes è meglio di pjanic" (cit.)


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Li guadagni alla fine di più se passi, ovvero dopo il girone, grazie al market pool. Non certo ora.



Si nel senso che Avremo 100 Mln da spartirci solo dal market pool noi ed il nabule.

Comunque per adesso in più fissi sono 5 Mln, buttali via


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Credo 6 milioni



Peggio degli ingaggi di essien e muntari messi insieme.

Fossi in lui mi dimezzerei lo stipendio come risarcimento al club.


----------



## Love (23 Agosto 2016)

farsi cacciare in due in 50 minuti...mah...cose dell'altro mondo...certo adesso con l'inter che fa ca.gare e la roma che chi sa come si riprenderà da questa batosta il 3° posto non è più un utopia...


----------



## TheZio (23 Agosto 2016)

E ch ci perde di più è Mediaset... Per i prossimi tre anni in esclusiva i fallimenti italici in europa..


----------



## Smarx10 (23 Agosto 2016)

Adesso avranno bisogno di cash per finanziare il mercato. Non so se potranno permettersi di tenere paredes. Speriamo di svegliarci e sganciare sti milioni per cambiare finalmente il nostro centrocampo


----------



## Andre96 (23 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Adesso avranno bisogno di cash per finanziare il mercato. Non so se potranno permettersi di tenere paredes. Speriamo di svegliarci e sganciare sti milioni per cambiare finalmente il nostro centrocampo



Ma che! Paredes è una pippa, oggi nonostante tutta la Roma fosse fortissima e in gran forma, a causa di sto cesso hanno perso gne gne.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2016)

Questo succede quando invece di rafforzarti preferisci aiutare la tua avversaria maggiore. 
Mai come quest'anno il terzo posto è a così facile portata. 
Abbiamo la certezza che la Serie A è diventata peggio del campionato francese


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2016)

Milo ha scritto:


> Peggio degli ingaggi di essien e muntari messi insieme.
> 
> Fossi in lui mi dimezzerei lo stipendio come risarcimento al club.



Ho controllato e pare siano addirittura 6.5, è il giocatore più pagato della Serie A dopo Higuain


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma che! Paredes è una pippa, oggi nonostante tutta la Roma fosse fortissima e in gran forma, a causa di sto cesso hanno perso gne gne.



Esatto. Dovrebbero regalarlo al Milan questo pippone vergognoso


----------



## VonVittel (23 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ho controllato e pare siano addirittura 6.5, è il giocatore più pagato della Serie A dopo Higuain



Ma no, lui ama Roma! Lui è Capitan Futuro, lui ci tiene e non molla mai...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

che roba oscena. E non venitemi a dire che la nuova formula della champions sia antisportiva. Dovevano pensarci eoni prima!!!!


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> "Paredes è meglio di pjanic" (cit.)



Chi l'ha detto? Un ubriaco? Un fattone?


----------



## falconez (23 Agosto 2016)

Bene,Riomma ha fatto la stupida stasera grazie al recidivo Capitan Futuro e adesso addio money dalla CL.
Chissà che a questo punto il buon Fabietto Paratici non faccia una telefonatina per Radjia


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Agosto 2016)

falconez ha scritto:


> Bene,Riomma ha fatto la stupida stasera grazie al recidivo Capitan Futuro e adesso addio money dalla CL.
> Chissà che a questo punto il buon Fabietto Paratici non faccia una telefonatina per Radjia



costa almeno 60 mln...non penso spendiate tutti questi soldi ancora. Oltretutto la roma se facesse una cosa del genere penso verrebbe bruciata dai tifosi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Smarx10 (23 Agosto 2016)

falconez ha scritto:


> Bene,Riomma ha fatto la stupida stasera grazie al recidivo Capitan Futuro e adesso addio money dalla CL.
> Chissà che a questo punto il buon Fabietto Paratici non faccia una telefonatina per Radjia



Nainggolan non verrà mai alla Juve. Piuttosto lo venderanno all'estero, ma anche qui non credo. Il più indiziato a partire è il buon Leandro.


----------



## Dell'erba (23 Agosto 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Chi l'ha detto? Un ubriaco? Un fattone?



Spalletti in conferenza stampa ahahahahah


----------



## falconez (23 Agosto 2016)

Io dico che Nainggolan ha ora 28 anni,è all'apice della carriera e sta in questa squadra con probabilità di alzare qualcosa di importante prossime allo zero (sbaglio?).
Quanto pensate potrà stare a guardare gli altri (non parlo solo della Juve) vincere?
Più che la Roma venderlo,credo sarà lui a volersene andare.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Agosto 2016)

Magari ora Paredes viene via a poco


----------



## falconez (23 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## falconez (23 Agosto 2016)

falconez ha scritto:


> Io dico che Nainggolan ha ora 28 anni,è all'apice della carriera e sta in questa squadra con probabilità di alzare qualcosa di importante prossime allo zero (sbaglio?).
> Quanto pensate potrà stare a guardare gli altri (non parlo solo della Juve) vincere?
> Più che la Roma venderlo,credo sarà lui a volersene andare.



...ed aggiungo,è l'unico della Riomma che ha un mercato veramente importante.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Spalletti in conferenza stampa ahahahahah


Ah, ok, pensavo qualcuno qui del forum


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Spalletti in conferenza stampa ahahahahah



Non credo intendesse in senso assoluto, penso si riferisse a un confronto tra i due da regista davanti alla difesa. Certo, Paredes ha giocato malissimo lì stasera.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Agosto 2016)

Grazie Riomma. Cmq meglio che prenderne 7 dal Barca/Real/Bayern


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Non credo intendesse in senso assoluto, penso si riferisse a un confronto tra i due da regista davanti alla difesa. Certo, Paredes ha giocato malissimo lì stasera.



sisi speriamo che serva a fargli credere che sia un mezzo brocco. La cosa più bella sarebbe domani la chiamata di Sabatini a Galliani, oi Adriano ci ho ripensato sto prestitino si fa?

Tra qualche anno tra i top centrocampisti mondo . Segnatevelo su qualche thread profezia o qualcosa di simile.


----------



## Doctore (24 Agosto 2016)

abbiamo giocatori piu forti di panjic cit


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2016)

Pensare che questa è attualmente la 2° forza del campionato italiano...o questa, o quell'altra combricola che ne prende 2 in un tempo dal Pescara...che tristezza...
Comunque De Rossi dovrebbe fare un gesto d'amore, verso se stesso e verso la Roma, e farsi da parte...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2016)

La dipartita improvvisa di Milan ed Inter è stata una mazzata a tutto il calcio italiano. 
Abbiamo perso il podio del ranking proprio perché le milanesi si sono fatte da parte, perché la Germania ha sempre e solo avuto il Bayern Monaco; quindi, immaginate Milan e Inter che macinano gli stessi punti della Juve, se non di più, e avrete un'Italia ben al di sopra della Germania, ma anche dell'Inghilterra, ora come ora.
La dipartita delle milanesi è stata una rovina, a livello europeo e a livello nazionale, perché adesso la Juventus domina incontrastata. 
Io sono convinto che, prima o dopo, tutto questo finirà. L'Inter c'ha Suning, noi stiamo per cambiare proprietà... poniamo fine a questo strazio che dura da dieci anni! Rometta e Napule sono giusto squadrette da quarto posto in serie A, valevole (com'era una volta) per il preliminare di Champions. 
La Champions vera lasciatela alle squadre che la sanno affrontare. Ridicoli, ridicoli e ancora ridicoli.


----------



## Dell'erba (24 Agosto 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Pensare che questa è attualmente la 2° forza del campionato italiano...o questa, o quell'altra combricola che ne prende 2 in un tempo dal Pescara...che tristezza...
> Comunque De Rossi dovrebbe fare un gesto d'amore, verso se stesso e verso la Roma, e farsi da parte...



Ma secondo me ci sta che siano la terza forza del campionato perché come vuoi la squadra c'è ed era nettamente superiore al Porto che fa ridere.

Il problema è che la partita è stata palesemente persa con la testa


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Agosto 2016)

De Rossi è indubbiamente il giocatore più sopravvalutato della storia del calcio italiano.
Dovrebbe smettere di giocare.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> sisi speriamo che serva a fargli credere che sia un mezzo brocco. La cosa più bella sarebbe domani la chiamata di Sabatini a Galliani, oi Adriano ci ho ripensato sto prestitino si fa?
> 
> Tra qualche anno tra i top centrocampisti mondo . Segnatevelo su qualche thread profezia o qualcosa di simile.


Ma dai...sto Paredes mi sembra solamente sopravvalutato perchè è un fotomodello...non è davvero nulla di che...


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me ci sta che siano la terza forza del campionato perché come vuoi la squadra c'è ed era nettamente superiore al Porto che fa ridere.
> 
> Il problema è che la partita è stata palesemente persa con la testa



Ma non è un episodio isolato. Questa è la Roma.
Una squadra senza personalità, composta in gran parte da giocatori sopravalutati.
La normalità è questa, ed è quello che ci si poteva aspettare già dal sorteggio. Mi sarei stupito di più se avessero vinto agevolmente...


----------



## juventino (24 Agosto 2016)

Dispiace per Spalletti, ma se ti ostini a schierare quel demente di De Rossi un po' te la vai cercare. Buon per noi comunque che ci intascheremo più denaro dal market pool.
Ah, e godo come un riccio per Mediaset.


----------

